# 1st Cat



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

This is a buddies first cat and personal best... 14lbs... Craig


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

can i use it for bait?? caught 2 last year over 50. 16 over 30.


----------



## NDfieldHunter38 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice Fish. I cannot wait to get my little boy out cat fishing. I took him last year before I had to go to Japan and he just loved it.
Casey


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

greenhead61 said:


> can i use it for bait?? caught 2 last year over 50. 16 over 30.


blues and flatheads don't count haha


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

schultz345 said:


> greenhead61 said:
> 
> 
> > can i use it for bait?? caught 2 last year over 50. 16 over 30.
> ...


I second that...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

trotlines and setlines don't count either! not legal up "nort"

Don't know if you used them to catch your fish in Kansas, but here in MO it seems more like trapping than fishing--the setlines w/large bait to fill the cooler with numbers and also catch large fish! And the juglines catch lots of blues on reservoirs like Truman.

I know lots of people use rod/reel like I do, but that many folks use the other legal methods like setlines and trotlines...


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that a blue? I didn't know we had them up north here.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

mfreeman451 said:


> Is that a blue? I didn't know we had them up north here.


No it's a channel, we dont have blues this far north... Craig


----------

